# Textteile in einem Submit Button unterstreichen



## ShadowFire (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe einen Submit Button, dessen text ich gerne formatieren würde:

<input type="submit" name="action" value="Speichern" class="formbutton" accesskey="s">

und zwar möchte ich in diesem Fall den ersten Buchstaben unterstreichen.

Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. Oktober 2004)

Probier's mal hiermit in der CSS-Datei:
	
	
	



```
input.formbutton:first-letter {
    text-decoration:underline;
}
```


----------



## ShadowFire (29. Oktober 2004)

ne so gehts leider auch nicht... die bestehende formatierung wird verworfen aber es hat keinen weiteren effekt.
seltasamerweise lässt sich der komplette text unterstreichen...

hier mal ein auschnitt meiner button-formatierung:


```
.formbutton
{
	background-color:#FFA600;
	color:#ffffff;
	font-family:Arial;
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bold;
	border:0;
}
```


----------



## Gumbo (30. Oktober 2004)

Versuch mal folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<button type="submit" accesskey="s"><span class="accesskey">S</span>peichern</button>
```


----------

